# Text in Photoshop CS3



## hysteria (Jan 30, 2009)

Ok this is my problem. I'm using Photoshop CS3 and trying to put some text on a jpg image. Whatever I do I cant see the text. I've used different fonts, colours, sizes etc nothing. The text layer is on top and turned on. I've tried different settings. I've closed and re-opened Photoshop. I've tried it on different images, nothing. When I type and then select a different tool the text layer will name itself whatever I typed as it usually would but I just cant see the type at all! It's infuriating and I have no idea what to do. Any ideas?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Open image
Select typing tool....

When you select typing tool, as with all the other tools, a new menu bar appears at the top that is applicable only to that tool.

Check each item: Font, Font Style, Font Size, Anti-aliasing, Text Alignment and Text Colour. Ensure font is big enough to show & the text colour is contrasting to the image.

Make sure that the colour is contrasting to the place where you are typing. 
When you have finished typing, *click on the big 'tick'* that appears on the top menu bar. Immediately the new layer is created and the text appears as the name on that layer.

Ensure that the text layer is the *top layer *and that it is visible at *100% opacity*

If that doesn't work, the only other thing I can think of it to check: 
Image --> Mode --> *RGB color/8bit*

Other than that, I wouldn't know...


----------

